
Octohint – A browser extension that adds the IntelliSense hint feature to GitHub - dmatteo
https://medium.com/@pd4d10/introducing-octohint-e1a3e4b80c47
======
mattbierner
Single file or whole project IntelliSense? That part was not clear to me

------
gitgud
This isn't the only intelligent GitHub extension, but it's certainly one of
the smallest, I've seen.

It simply highlights and displays reference snippets, no complicated
functionality, no worries!

------
ncmncm
Firefox says "this add-on could not be installed because it appears to be
corrupt"

------
SomethingNew71
I would love this as a package on Atom. Would download that in a skinny
minute.

------
wasx
Nitpick but shouldn't it be read code on Github, rather than read code at
Github?

------
a1e2c3
VSTS code search has this built in. Find all references is incredibly useful.
Assumed GitHub had it already, I guess not... [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/vsts/search/code/advanced-s...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/vsts/search/code/advanced-search)

